# period and C



## 22406 (Aug 25, 2005)

Does anyone else have even bigger C problems than normally during your period? I can't go at all! I even took a laxative that always helped me great! I went a little bit but not like I'm supposed to :Sand the pain is unberable! I remember once when I had a D before my period, there was almost no pain!Anyone else like that?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

It canbe a little weird with me, sometimes I have really loose stools right before my period, and other times I can have c before and during. The pain can be nasty either way. I think that for many of us our ibs symptoms are worse during that time of the month.


----------



## 17461 (Nov 15, 2005)

If I eat chocolate the week before my period, I tend to get C. And then yes, there's alot of pain. If I don't eat chocolate that week, I tend to go slightly D, which is helpful.So, I resist the chocolate. I have also started taking iron pills which can cause C, so I also take calcium citrate + magnesium, drink alot of water all day, and seem to be doing really well with that.'shana


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

my IBS used to get more D than C with my period, now its defiantly C but its hard for me to judge if this is because of my period or not :/


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

My period is due anyday now(







)and i always get c and lots of pain.


----------

